# a bag of suplies



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

while i was having a nap this afternoon someone left a bag of goodies here is what they left


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha. Wow, lucky.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

some i will have to discard as they are old and not ok to use


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow! That is nice. Any ideas who it may have been?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Really? It was nice of them to give you it but used ones? Eek, that's a bit of a worry.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh yea i no who did it


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You got a nice spoon out of the deal


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

not to mention some fake eggs


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm, not sure the green and blue eggs are of much use haha. I personally would never use any of it just incase there was something wrong with her birds and i know they can be cleaned but i just wouldn't feel safe using it. Vet wrap is a nice thing to have. Can easily be wrapped around perches aswell.


----------

